# Strange but true



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

2 questions. Does anyone get a strange popping high up in the stomach i think it is wind but it is extremely hard and makes me feel so sick and kinda hurts?Also the worst thing i get is this pressure (not pain) but i physically can't walk as my upper stomach muscles feel like they don't work as they are full of what i would call tight wind then if i go into a bath it moves up the left hand side of my chest and i physically (again...i like that word) can't get up as i am being choked and something lies between my ribs and my skin (again think it is wind)?Does anyone have these feelings or similar especially the chest one. Would be nice to know what you do about them.Jamie 22 wales


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I just re-read that sorry about the lack of punctuation marks etc.With the chest thing i then cannot move my hand away from my chest as i struggle to breth with it.Answering my own messages what is the world coming to.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

What does your doctor say about this?Well there are generally two things that cause tight-chest/hard to breathe (well 3 but heart attacks are not that common in someone posting to the Young adults section of the board







).GERD/functional dyspepsia in the stomach may be causeing problems up into the chest because the esophagus may be having problems as well as the stomach.Asthma/other breathing problems. Breathing is important, so you should get this run by the doctor to see if it is something organic (like GERD or asthma/allergies) or something functional.Typically when you can't breathe that tends to get all the flight or fight responses going which tends to exacerbate the breathing problems (which is why a long time ago they though asthma was just a mental issue...if you could just calm down, now they know it is a inflamation problem). If you can find out what it is, that will help with the flight/fight response, AND once it is known what it is then it may be something that is treatable.K.


----------



## TheFutureIsClear (Feb 19, 2002)

yes i get the popping thing in my stomach as well. it is very strange and i have no idea what it is but i think it is just an IBS thing. oh well


----------

